# Are rich people dog breeds a thing?



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

There's rich people car brands such as Bentley, Masseratti, Rolls Royce, and Ferrari. Rich people watches like Rolex and Tag Heur. 

I've always known that rich people like to own things to differentiate themselves from the general public. With that being said is there such a thing as dog breeds that rich people will buy to differentiate themselves from the general public?

And do rich people refuse to have these dogs associate with common breeds and mutts?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Lots of people buy dogs as status symbols regardless of socio-economic status. Pit bulls, Chihuahuas and Poodle mixes seem to be the current flavors of the month. And don't forget the people who want to have the moral high ground and buy a dog from a shelter, higher ground given to the more pathetic the story and the further away the dog came from.

Unless you look at China and their million dollar Tibetan Mastiffs.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

angelas said:


> Lots of people buy dogs as status symbols regardless of socio-economic status. Pit bulls, Chihuahuas and Poodle mixes seem to be the current flavors of the month. And don't forget the people who want to have the moral high ground and buy a dog from a shelter, higher ground given to the more pathetic the story and the further away the dog came from.
> 
> Unless you look at China and their million dollar Tibetan Mastiffs.


Oh haha.

Chihuahuas and Pitbulls are very common though, Idk why they'd be status symbols.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

$2500 neutered/spayed 8 week old Labradoodle puppies! They will walk on vest harnesses and a Flexilead and are every trainer and groomer's dream.


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> $2500 neutered/spayed 8 week old Labradoodle puppies! They will walk on vest harnesses and a Flexilead and are every trainer and groomer's dream.


This ^^

I have a lot of young upper middle class friends who have recently gotten married/bought houses, and almost all of them have gotten Goldendoodle/ "miniature" Goldendoodle puppies. Some of them paid more than $3000 for them, and in the contract agreed to have the dog altered. I was kind of surprised, especially since, from my understanding, the recent mixing of the two breeds means that the puppy's temperament and health could be even more of a crap shoot than in a regular purebred puppy.

Here in Israel, the most expensive breed of dog (on average) is a Pomeranian, so you see a lot of wealthy people with them.

In general I would say that there's some dogs I see as more of an "upper class" dog - Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, Neopolitan Mastiffs, Yorkies, Borzois - I'm not sure why though. Maybe it's their demeanor, or just my personal experiences coloring my opinion.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Not sure if it's a status thing, but buying personal protection dogs is quite expensive.

If you have 35,000.00 laying around, you can get yourself this one:

http://malinois.com/premier-protection-dogs/dogs/xander-ot-vitosha/


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Henricus said:


> Not sure if it's a status thing, but buying personal protection dogs is quite expensive.
> 
> If you have 35,000.00 laying around, you can get yourself this one:
> 
> Personal Protection Dogs for Sale



I came across these guys once before and found a price of like $60,000...
Bred to Love.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

BigHemi45 said:


> I came across these guys once before and found a price of like $60,000...
> Bred to Love.


Yeah, I think Ivan also had one around that price some time ago, but my memory might be way off. Quite impressively trained dogs when you watch their videos.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

angelas said:


> Lots of people buy dogs as status symbols regardless of socio-economic status. Pit bulls, Chihuahuas and Poodle mixes seem to be the current flavors of the month. And don't forget the people who want to have the moral high ground and buy a dog from a shelter, higher ground given to the more pathetic the story and the further away the dog came from.
> 
> Unless you look at China and their million dollar Tibetan Mastiffs.


I keep reading this here, and starting to wonder, are people offended by the mere fact that someone (like me, for instance) has a rescue, or likes their rescue dog?

I don't feel morally superior. I wanted a certain type of dog, I got one.

I'm the opposite of rich, unless I compare myself to my dog's previous owners, (haitian), in which case my dog lives like a king.

He's not a status symbol of any kind. My previous dog, gsd, though, yeah, she turned heads, and I confess that felt pretty darned good.

Are there status symbols, yep, all sorts, but I don't travel in those circles, so I have no idea which breeds they are.


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

islanddog said:


> I keep reading this here, and starting to wonder, are people offended by the mere fact that someone (like me, for instance) has a rescue, or likes their rescue dog?
> 
> I don't feel morally superior. I wanted a certain type of dog, I got one.
> 
> ...


I've seen this too lately, but I know there are a lot of super active rescue people on this forum.
I think some people have just been rubbed the wrong way by the aggressively anti-breeder people.

I've always only had rescues my whole life (some of them GSDs). My husband only had purebred dogs, so we got our purebred GSD pup. I agree with you and your experience, this dog turns people's heads, and it's kind of cool. He was _definitely_ not purchased as a status symbol, but if any of my dogs could be considered by others as such, it would be him.


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

BigHemi45 said:


> I came across these guys once before and found a price of like $60,000...
> Bred to Love.


This just blew my mind. I mean it makes sense, but still.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

telavivgsd said:


> I've seen this too lately, but I know there are a lot of super active rescue people on this forum.
> I think some people have just been rubbed the wrong way by the aggressively anti-breeder people.
> 
> I've always only had rescues my whole life (some of them GSDs). My husband only had purebred dogs, so we got our purebred GSD pup. I agree with you and your experience, this dog turns people's heads, and it's kind of cool. He was _definitely_ not purchased as a status symbol, but if any of my dogs could be considered by others as such, it would be him.


Ah, thanks. I just don't want anyone thinking that I have something against them buying their beautiful well bred dogs. I ogle passing beauties from my window. I will surely ogle yours in pictures. A well-bred gsd is a treasure--I've owned 2.

I have been subjected to criticism for my current choice of dog, personally, to my face, so I do wonder, that's all.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

islanddog said:


> I keep reading this here, and starting to wonder, are people offended by the mere fact that someone (like me, for instance) has a rescue, or likes their rescue dog?
> 
> I don't feel morally superior. I wanted a certain type of dog, I got one.
> 
> ...


I'm not offended by someone who has rescued or likes their rescue dog. I do get really annoyed when people act like they are morally superior because I bought my dog, or they imply that I MUST have only wanted a pretty status symbol because I bought a GSD (a breed with a terrible reputation for having been "ruined" by show breeders), and a show line at that.

The annoyance you see on the forum probably isn't at you personally. It's the frustration at people offline who have been horribly rude to us, coming out here because it's a safe place to express it. I've been told all kinds of things by people who think it is such a shame that I didn't rescue (most total strangers, BTW). I've also seen what amounts to a supreme circle of backpatting among people who rescued and keep telling each other what a morally superior thing they did. So I admit I get very prickly when people who are proud of their rescue dogs sound a little bit too proud of the great thing they did by rescuing them. 

And I volunteer with a rescue, for what it's worth. I support GOOD rescue that doesn't build itself up at the expense of people who made different choices.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

islanddog said:


> Ah, thanks. I just don't want anyone thinking that I have something against them buying their beautiful well bred dogs. I ogle passing beauties from my window. I will surely ogle yours in pictures. A well-bred gsd is a treasure--I've owned 2.
> 
> I have been subjected to criticism for my current choice of dog, personally, to my face, so I do wonder, that's all.


The appreciation for a good dog, regardless of where it comes from, comes through in person. I promise. People you meet will know you like dogs.

The question of bringing rescue dogs in from abroad seems to be subject to a lot of controversy. My personal take is that I have practical concerns about quarantine and disease that I would hope are being addressed, as well as concerns and questions centering mostly around this:

If net overpopulation (not taking into account that the problem may be regional) is truly a thing, then why are we bringing in dogs from abroad? We should be focusing our resources on helping the dogs here who are in need, whether that's vetting/domestic transport/adoption, sanctuary, or humane euthanasia. That's where the money and effort should go. If, on the other hand, net overpopulation within the US isn't a problem anymore, then that needs to be acknowledged. Partly so that people can stop lambasting me for killing a shelter dog with my breeder purchase , but also in the name of transparency instead of propaganda.

BUT, in the end for me, it comes down to this: People should get the dog they want that, the dog they want to commit to, the dog that stands every chance of living out its whole life in their home. Period. Full stop. And in the end, it's none of my business whether it was a rescue born in the US, whether it was a rescue born abroad, or whether it was carefully bred anywhere in the world.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

islanddog, I think it's great that you have a rescue! And a very handsome one at that! You hear me talk about rescue and my foster dogs. I think, like WateryTart, it's the people who chastise us about buying purebred that are annoying. My own cousin, who KNOWS I do rescue, got on to me as to why I didn't go the rescue route when I so proudly shared a picture of Enya with me. That cut me to the quick! I love rescue, have been involved my whole life with rescue. And she knows that. 


Just like with many things, it's the attitude and opinion of a few that stand out rather than the whole. Heck, that's why there isn't Halloween in many schools, but a Fall Fest. Really? Three out of hundreds complain and who is listened to? 


And I don't think many of the rich and famous get a rescue for a fad. The rich and famous have always had purebreds and mutts just like everyone else. It's the three out of the hundreds again that are looking for their fifteen minutes of fame, of being 'seen' that put it out to the media and the media jumps all over it. It's really the media that makes things a fad more so than anything else in my opinion.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

_My own cousin, who KNOWS I do rescue, got on to me as to why I didn't go the rescue route when I so proudly shared a picture of Enya with me._

Sorry, wouldn't let me edit, should be when I shared a picture of Enya with HER.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

@Deb, my poor husband got reamed out at a work happy hour shortly after we got our puppy. Someone felt very strongly that we should have rescued a dog. I was angry about that because I was the one in the driver's seat, not him, and yet he was stuck having to be polite with this person without throwing me under the bus.

He explained that he was bringing in a 70 lb animal, while she had a 7 lb animal, and with small animals already in the home, this was the route that worked for us.

She was not mollified.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

It's the attitudes of the few that stick out to us, not all the ones who were happy that you got your GSD puppy. I didn't go the route of rescue either because I have small dogs and cats here. And I have specific goals I want to do with Enya. My odds are better with a well bred dog than one from a rescue. There's a 'whole' story behind getting a puppy or a dog, when they only see the part they want to see.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Deb said:


> islanddog, I think it's great that you have a rescue! And a very handsome one at that! You hear me talk about rescue and my foster dogs. I think, like WateryTart, it's the people who chastise us about buying purebred that are annoying. My own cousin, who KNOWS I do rescue, got on to me as to why I didn't go the rescue route when I so proudly shared a picture of Enya with me. That cut me to the quick! I love rescue, have been involved my whole life with rescue. And she knows that.
> 
> 
> Just like with many things, it's the attitude and opinion of a few that stand out rather than the whole. Heck, that's why there isn't Halloween in many schools, but a Fall Fest. Really? Three out of hundreds complain and who is listened to?
> ...


I'll just add, '*what is it with people that makes them think it's okay to tell other people how to spend their money*'. 

I don't even 'think' 'you should have gone to rescue' unless someone's complaining their puppy bites, chews, pees on the rug, then yep, if don't want to train a puppy, maybe a nice young adult will do. 

It doesn't cross my mind that buying a purebred is about status (yes, naive) but about the best chance of getting the dog you want went raising a puppy. I wanted a purebred working line (and would have purchased) but found one at the pound first (lucky me, I miss you Dynamo).

To me, status symbol dogs would be those purchased, or acquired, purely to show off, gain status (literally) within a social group. So yes, a rescue can be a status symbol. Maybe there's some well-heeled folks getting rescues just so they can brag about how nice they are. Then others who genuinely want to do something for dogs in need, and then there's me; I just wanted a dog.

Motive is everything, as far as what is or is not a status symbol (this is me trying to stay on topic) but only the owner knows their motive. I don't think I would recognize the difference but I probably have my own mixed bag of predujice, more likely to base it on things like cars and clothes than choice of dog though.

...and Sonic thanks you for compliments.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Deb said:


> It's the attitudes of the few that stick out to us, not all the ones who were happy that you got your GSD puppy. I didn't go the route of rescue either because I have small dogs and cats here. And I have specific goals I want to do with Enya. My odds are better with a well bred dog than one from a rescue. There's a 'whole' story behind getting a puppy or a dog, when they only see the part they want to see.


Yes, they become very salient.

I heard this nonsense for two solid years. It ended up that I didn't even want to talk to people who were pro-rescue because 99% of the time it turned out to be a really annoying or even infuriating experience. Then there was a group that crossed my path that turned out to be all the things I had been wishing rescue was. I'm still pretty suspicious of other organizations, to be honest, and I haven't run across a single other group in town that I'm willing to support with donations or time. Frankly, I don't see why I should when I've been told clearly that I'm the devil. But this group seems to fit the bill.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've always adopted dogs from the shelter, and never, ever thought that I would _buy_ a dog - so many unwanted dogs needing homes, and I was willing to provide one. 

But after getting involved in Schutzhund/IPO, I wanted a well-bred working line dogm and did get one. I never felt the need to justify my choice to anyone. My next dog may be an adopted dog from the shelter, or another WL from a breeder (will probably have one of each  ) - I haven't decided yet, but it will be my decision, and what other people think won't have any influence on my choice.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> I've always adopted dogs from the shelter, and never, ever thought that I would _buy_ a dog - so many unwanted dogs needing homes, and I was willing to provide one.
> 
> But after getting involved in Schutzhund/IPO, I wanted a well-bred working line dogm and did get one. I never felt the need to justify my choice to anyone. My next dog may be an adopted dog from the shelter, or another WL from a breeder (will probably have one of each  ) - I haven't decided yet, but it will be my decision, and what other people think won't have any influence on my choice.


What other people think can be kind of a tricky thing to navigate.

This city is smaller than it looks, so I never want to be outright rude in case I walk into my next job interview and find this person sitting at the conference table. On the other hand, it's also very rude and presumptive of them to assume they get to voice their opinion to a total stranger on such a personal choice, and I want to make clear that I don't entertain discussion.

I've ended up at, "This worked for us" or, "We're happy with our choice" and change the subject. It's somewhat successful. It doesn't shut people down, but at least I've been polite.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Interesting question.

Business and volunteer work have put me in contact with some of the wealthy people in this area, either doing work for them or hosting community stuff. The dogs that they own run the entire gamut, honestly I can't pinpoint a trend - and I'm very much a dog person. I know and remember my customers' dogs, but I don't pay any particular attention to their vehicles or their watches or jewelry.

There are many, many, doodle mixes, with most families owning more than one.

Hunting enthusiasts tend to have several (2 or 3 or 4) of their favorite (purebred) bird dog breed, which is also popular around here. Most of them use board-and-train, and send them off for a "refresher" course each year before the season opens.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

WateryTart said:


> What other people think can be kind of a tricky thing to navigate.
> 
> This city is smaller than it looks, so I never want to be outright rude in case I walk into my next job interview and find this person sitting at the conference table. On the other hand, it's also very rude and presumptive of them to assume they get to voice their opinion to a total stranger on such a personal choice, and I want to make clear that I don't entertain discussion.
> 
> I've ended up at, "This worked for us" or, "We're happy with our choice" and change the subject. It's somewhat successful. It doesn't shut people down, but at least I've been polite.


That's pretty much what I said to my cousin. I also think it's more regional. I have not had one person say a thing about Enya here in my town other than how beautiful she is. Even the rescue people I work with don't say a thing about my having purebreds.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Deb said:


> That's pretty much what I said to my cousin. *I also think it's more regional.* I have not had one person say a thing about Enya here in my town other than how beautiful she is. Even the rescue people I work with don't say a thing about my having purebreds.


YES. 

Agree 100% with the bolded, above.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Henricus said:


> Yeah, I think Ivan also had one around that price some time ago, but my memory might be way off. Quite impressively trained dogs when you watch their videos.


Indeed, if I had the cash and the need, I would certainly entertain one of his canines.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Deb said:


> That's pretty much what I said to my cousin. *I also think it's more regional.* I have not had one person say a thing about Enya here in my town other than how beautiful she is. Even the rescue people I work with don't say a thing about my having purebreds.


I would believe this. People here are very pro-rescue. There are dozens of groups in the greater metro area. You (general) are very frequently looked down on if you bought a dog. Unfortunately, this is partly because people are either woefully uninformed or willfully ignorant regarding the differences between breeders (mill vs backyard vs responsible), so they assume your carefully bred pup is from a mill. Then there's the subset who believe that there is no such thing as a responsible breeder because buying any dog when there are dogs in shelters is horrible.

I'm glad there's a pro-dog culture here - my dog and I benefit from it in a lot of ways - but my goodness is it ever tiresome, sometimes, to hear the pontificating.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Rich people aren't all that different from the 99% in what they want from a dog.

The richest person I've encountered was Martha Stewart in Maine who had some nasty chows at the time.

The richest person I have seen, but not really encountered, was a Clinton and a Labrador, and the state governor and a labrador. 

Celeb types seem to have whatever, it all varies. Some like dogs they can hold like babies, others don't and have big mutts or purebreds, no real trend. 

I don't think most rich people would spend money on a PPD when they can pay bodyguards as needed.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

With the whole topic of rescues coming up. I do notice that some people judge me based on the dog I have. Despite mine being a rescue, I got a feeling that I was judged recently based on the type of dog I have. This lady lost interest in the conversation when I pulled out my phone to show her a picture of my dog. I guess you're supposed to have a down to earth looking mutt not a dog that looks like a wolf.

I mean shoot I'm a terrible person for rescuing a dog that was exactly the kind of dog I want. Strong, energetic, protective, friendly, high drive, gentle. Some of those other mutts would have gotten a heat stroke with how long my walks can be.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> $2500 neutered/spayed 8 week old Labradoodle puppies! They will walk on vest harnesses and a Flexilead and are every trainer and groomer's dream.


Yup. A $2500 mutt.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> With the whole topic of rescues coming up. I do notice that some people judge me based on the dog I have. Despite mine being a rescue, I got a feeling that I was judged recently based on the type of dog I have. This lady lost interest in the conversation when I pulled out my phone to show her a picture of my dog. I guess you're supposed to have a down to earth looking mutt not a dog that looks like a wolf.
> 
> I mean shoot I'm a terrible person for rescuing a dog that was exactly the kind of dog I want. Strong, energetic, protective, friendly, high drive, gentle. Some of those other mutts would have gotten a heat stroke with how long my walks can be.


Did she know you had rescued him?

I ask because I get a mix. Some people assume rescue because they would/did, so of course everyone does, it's just the right thing to do! So from them I'll get, "Oh, what a pretty dog! Where did you rescue her from?" (Reactions to my response to that are usually pretty hilarious.)

Other people look at my dog and assume that a dog that looks that much like a classic German Shepherd (black and tan saddle/blanket) must be a purebred and must be a purchase. If they are staunchly anti-breeder, that's where they will lose interest, even if they don't know for sure that the dog is purchased. 

Still others do have a real bee in their bonnet about purebreds in general.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

WateryTart said:


> I'm not offended by someone who has rescued or likes their rescue dog. I do get really annoyed when people act like they are morally superior because I bought my dog, or they imply that I MUST have only wanted a pretty status symbol because I bought a GSD (a breed with a terrible reputation for having been "ruined" by show breeders), and a show line at that.
> 
> The annoyance you see on the forum probably isn't at you personally. It's the frustration at people offline who have been horribly rude to us, coming out here because it's a safe place to express it. I've been told all kinds of things by people who think it is such a shame that I didn't rescue (most total strangers, BTW). I've also seen what amounts to a supreme circle of backpatting among people who rescued and keep telling each other what a morally superior thing they did. So I admit I get very prickly when people who are proud of their rescue dogs sound a little bit too proud of the great thing they did by rescuing them.
> 
> And I volunteer with a rescue, for what it's worth. I support GOOD rescue that doesn't build itself up at the expense of people who made different choices.


Absolutely!-what you said!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

To each their own depends on their lifestyle etc. I don't see owning any particular kind of dog or animal a status symbol. You need to have a deep interest in dogs/animals usually to own one. People who see animals as status symbols usually own some strange exotic animal like a great white shark swimming in their living room or a lion in their basement.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Like that song says "tigers on a gold leash", the rich might go for the real exotic if it's about status.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

WateryTart said:


> I've ended up at, "This worked for us" or, "We're happy with our choice" and change the subject. It's somewhat successful. It doesn't shut people down, but at least I've been polite.


I think that's the perfect response. It's polite but doesn't invite further discussion on the subject either. Sort of a "thank you for your opinion" kind of thing. 



WateryTart said:


> Some people assume rescue because they would/did, so of course everyone does, it's just the right thing to do!


I get that sometimes too. The first question after they admire one of my dogs is often "is s/he a rescue?" I just say "no". Or they ask where I got them. I always take that literally, even when it's clear what they're really asking. Keefer came from Oregon and Halo came from Connecticut. Well, they did! :rofl: I just don't feel the need to justify my decisions to total strangers so I don't offer any details. Sometimes though, people will ask if they're from a breeder and when I say yes, they'll ask who the breeder is because they're interested in getting a GSD themselves.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

WateryTart said:


> Did she know you had rescued him?
> 
> I ask because I get a mix. Some people assume rescue because they would/did, so of course everyone does, it's just the right thing to do! So from them I'll get, "Oh, what a pretty dog! Where did you rescue her from?" (Reactions to my response to that are usually pretty hilarious.)
> 
> ...


Usually dogs like mine are the ones that shelter people expect to see gone right away. Surprisingly mine was at the shelter for a month. So I guess when you get a dog that is expected to be adopted instead of one that has a distinct mutt look that looks like he'll be there a while shelter people look at you badly.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Muskeg said:


> Like that song says "tigers on a gold leash", the rich might go for the real exotic if it's about status.


Aah yes exactly - Lorde nails it!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

islanddog said:


> I keep reading this here, and starting to wonder, are people offended by the mere fact that someone (like me, for instance) has a rescue, or likes their rescue dog?
> 
> I don't feel morally superior. I wanted a certain type of dog, I got one.
> 
> ...



the person you are replying to isn't talking about hte average person who gets a rescue dog. There are a lot of people who get a rescue dog simply for bragging rights. They want a dog with a horribly dramatic story of terror and abuse that they can tell their friends and say "But I saved this dog!" and get pats on the back. 

They don't want to go to the pound or animal shelter and pick out a dog. They want the dog that they saw in a story on the internet or local news. One that has a backstory. They don't want to rescue a local dog - they want to rescue one of the dogs being imported by rescues in a foreign country. They don't want a lab mix from Brooklyn - They want a street dog from the alleys of Mexico. 

You get the idea. They rescue not to save the dog but for the attention it will get them.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I get that sometimes too. The first question after they admire one of my dogs is often "is s/he a rescue?" I just say "no". Or they ask where I got them. I always take that literally, even when it's clear what they're really asking. Keefer came from Oregon and Halo came from Connecticut. Well, they did! :rofl: I just don't feel the need to justify my decisions to total strangers so I don't offer any details. Sometimes though, people will ask if they're from a breeder and when I say yes, they'll ask who the breeder is because they're interested in getting a GSD themselves.


How vague I am depends on how salty I'm feeling. If I'm being Mature Tart, I do something similar. If I'm being Evil Tart, or if they've annoyed me somehow, I say (all nonchalant innocence, of course), "Oh, her breeder is in ________" and watch the steam start building behind their ears.

I've told this story here before, but one lady was gushing over my cute puppy, and then she asked, "Where did you rescue her from?" I said breezily, "Oh, I didn't. She's from a show kennel in __________." She practically recoiled from the puppy she'd been fawning over just a second ago, and her face looked like she'd smelled something horrible. It was hilarious. I somehow managed not to laugh out loud.


----------



## ralphkaz (Apr 23, 2005)

I always thought having a GSD was the ultimate status symbol!! ;-)


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I used to think horses were kind of a status symbol .... not so much that ppl get them to flaunt their wealth, but they are just really expensive. The horse itself can be expensive, but also you have to have a house with property and fence it, or else pay for board, plus if you want to take the horses anywhere you need a trailer and a vehicle to tow the trailer, ect.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

sebrench said:


> I used to think horses were kind of a status symbol .... not so much that ppl get them to flaunt their wealth, but they are just really expensive. The horse itself can be expensive, but also you have to have a house with property and fence it, or else pay for board, plus if you want to take the horses anywhere you need a trailer and a vehicle to tow the trailer, ect.


Lol yeah many horse people I know are not wealthy. We have a horse and we are not wealthy. I'm sure their are superficial people who like to own things and make into a status symbol and animals are not things but yes unfortunately to some people they are just that things. Your right very expensive to own a horse. Majority of people own their horse because it is a passion. So instead of occasionally adding to your wardrobe / newest hand bag or having a new car or taking a needed vacation that is sacrificed as you enjoy having a horse much more then those things. There is a range of cost owning a horse depending what you can spend not to compare to a car (an object) but just an example of price range from owning a pickup truck versus a Ferrari
And just because one can afford a horse like a Ferrari does not mean they can ride it and if they don't have the skills to do so can get killed. So this where the horse can be very humbling.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well this is an odd thread but ... my turn. My first dog was Gunther an American Band Dawg. That's what I wanted and that's what I got and he was purchased from a "Band Dawg" breeder. 

I just always "assumed" that if people have x dog ... it's because ... that's what they want. If all you want is four feet and fur and that's as deep as it goes. Then yeah I suppose a rescue with a good back story is the thing to do ... whatever works. But if you have "specific requirements" whatever they my be?? That's not gonna work. So "I" don't make judgments I assume people have the dog they want "I don't really care why. myself." 

So that said ... I have some life long friends that are quite well off. They have had dogs for years all "rescues" and mostly smaller dogs (furry miscellaneous mutts.) I went over to see them and they had a new puppy. A Yorkie this time a little cutie she had the "Bow" in her hair and stuff. 

So we talk and she keeps "apologizing" for having "bought" this puppy??? OK ... kinda odd but whatever much like here ... in the real world ... I'm not big on asking questions. 

About a year goes by and we visit again and yet again she is "apologizing" to me for this dog??? Finally after awhile of talking ... the truth comes put! It wasn't about me .. it was her. They had always got "rescues" and she felt guilty for spending a grand on a "Breeder" puppy that she had always really wanted??? 

So she got what she "wanted" but felt guilty about doing so?? It was just kinda odd to me (the guilty) but it really bothered her ... I guess the "Breed vs Rescue" is a real thing??


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Well this is an odd thread but ... my turn. My first dog was Gunther an American Band Dawg. That's what I wanted and that's what I got and he was purchased from a "Band Dawg" breeder.
> 
> I just always "assumed" that if people have x dog ... it's because ... that's what they want. If all you want is four feet and fur and that's as deep as it goes. Then yeah I suppose a rescue with a good back story is the thing to do ... whatever works. But if you have "specific requirements" whatever they my be?? That's not gonna work. So "I" don't make judgments I assume people have the dog they want "I don't really care why. myself."
> 
> ...


It can be kind of a big thing, Chip.

It bothers me a lot to see people say things like, "I bought my last dog, but I know better now." There's nothing to feel bad about. There's not a thing wrong, morally, with not rescuing.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When Vice President Joe Biden was looking for a puppy he mentioned in an interview he was getting the pup from a rescue. He must of changed his mind and bought a German shepherd pup from a breeder. When people from the peta and rescue groups I'm not sure which ones went "A "wall. The breeder mentioned in an article she and joe Biden were getting death threats and people from rescue groups were stationed in front of her house. Breeders versus rescue groups - a big thing
http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/Bidens-Puppy-Breeder-Never-never-never-again.html?yhp=1


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jenny720 said:


> When Vice President Joe Biden was looking for a puppy he mentioned in an interview he was getting the pup from a rescue. He must of changed his mind and bought a German shepherd pup from a breeder. When people from the peta and rescue groups I'm not sure which ones went "A "wall. The breeder mentioned in an article she and joe Biden were getting death threats and people from rescue groups were stationed in front of her house. Breeders versus rescue groups - a big thing
> Biden's Puppy Breeder: "Never, Never, Never Again" | NBC 10 Philadelphia


I REMEMBER THAT. The Obamas took heat for not rescuing their Portuguese Water Dogs, too.

I wonder if Governor Dayton ever got slammed for buying his GSDs. If he was, it never made the news the way the Bidens and the Obamas did.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > When Vice President Joe Biden was looking for a puppy he mentioned in an interview he was getting the pup from a rescue. He must of changed his mind and bought a German shepherd pup from a breeder. When people from the peta and rescue groups I'm not sure which ones went "A "wall. The breeder mentioned in an article she and joe Biden were getting death threats and people from rescue groups were stationed in front of her house. Breeders versus rescue groups - a big thing
> ...


I'm sure it didn't. As I don't think any dog in the White House was from a rescue and don't remember hearing about it either. Maybe the next one will be.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

sebrench said:


> I used to think horses were kind of a status symbol .... not so much that ppl get them to flaunt their wealth, but they are just really expensive. The horse itself can be expensive, but also you have to have a house with property and fence it, or else pay for board, plus if you want to take the horses anywhere you need a trailer and a vehicle to tow the trailer, ect.





Jenny720 said:


> Lol yeah many horse people I know are not wealthy. We have a horse and we are not wealthy. I'm sure their are superficial people who like to own things and make into a status symbol and animals are not things but yes unfortunately to some people they are just that things. Your right very expensive to own a horse. Majority of people own their horse because it is a passion. So instead of occasionally adding to your wardrobe / newest hand bag or having a new car or taking a needed vacation that is sacrificed as you enjoy having a horse much more then those things. There is a range of cost owning a horse depending what you can spend not to compare to a car (an object) but just an example of price range from owning a pickup truck versus a Ferrari
> And just because one can afford a horse like a Ferrari does not mean they can ride it and if they don't have the skills to do so can get killed. So this where the horse can be very humbling.


Horses! Yes, a GREAT example that goes back to an earlier comment, horse ownership illustrates some extreme regional contrasts.

In certain areas horses are a definitely a huge status symbol. I've been to (and lived in) other places where plenty of families live in a prefab/trailer/modest homes but they have a clean shelter and electric fencing just outside, with their beloved horse(s). 

I've visited other places in the world (not "wealthy", far from it) where horses are simply.... horses. Transportation. 

Hunting dogs might be a parallel example. In some places, a status symbol - a gentleman's hobby, pursued in luxury and enjoyment. For others, they're simply domestic animals used for hunting/income/wildlife control.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WIBackpacker said:


> sebrench said:
> 
> 
> > I used to think horses were kind of a status symbol .... not so much that ppl get them to flaunt their wealth, but they are just really expensive. The horse itself can be expensive, but also you have to have a house with property and fence it, or else pay for board, plus if you want to take the horses anywhere you need a trailer and a vehicle to tow the trailer, ect.
> ...


There is a quite a big range in horse owners within a small town!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> There is a quite a big range in horse owners within a small town!


Absolutely. Black, white, and many many shades of gray.

Our feed mill recently started carrying "gourmet" crazy expensive dried mealworms in brightly labeled plastic pails for the boutique backyard chicken crowd. It makes me giggle.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WIBackpacker said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a quite a big range in horse owners within a small town!
> ...


Amen! Gourmet dried mealworms- why not - lol that is funny!!!!!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been asked various times if my dogs are rescues. All of my dogs over the past except for one has been purebred. But some have been rescues - dogs from breeders who knew me that had a dog returned to them, or had a medical issue, etc., a retired show animal or retired breeder. I love purebred animals because you can somewhat know what you are getting. I appreciate the time and education and effort that breeders invest in their animals. Also, when adding a powerful breed to my family, such as a GSD, I want good genetics to better ensure a stable temperament. Where I live now, I volunteer to help with the spay/neuter clinics in San Ramon. I will donate to pay for a neuter that someone cannot afford. But I have the dogs in my home that are right for me, and I will not be taking in street dogs. In the past I got in way over my head and had 10 dogs at one time, while still working full time, with an ailing husband. I nearly lost my mind. Now retired, I know my financial and emotional limitations.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

maxtmill said:


> I have been asked various times if my dogs are rescues. All of my dogs over the past except for one has been purebred. But some have been rescues - dogs from breeders who knew me that had a dog returned to them, or had a medical issue, etc., a retired show animal or retired breeder. I love purebred animals because you can somewhat know what you are getting. I appreciate the time and education and effort that breeders invest in their animals. Also, when adding a powerful breed to my family, such as a GSD, I want good genetics to better ensure a stable temperament. Where I live now, I volunteer to help with the spay/neuter clinics in San Ramon. I will donate to pay for a neuter that someone cannot afford. But I have the dogs in my home that are right for me, and I will not be taking in street dogs. In the past I got in way over my head and had 10 dogs at one time, while still working full time, with an ailing husband. I nearly lost my mind. Now retired, I know my financial and emotional limitations.


I spent one Thanksgiving with active duty husband, two young boys with all their activities, teaching full time, and 20 dogs, including two litters due to no one willing to foster. It about burnt me out on rescue for a while.


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

> He must of changed his mind and bought a German shepherd pup from a breeder.


That was political, because Alsatian has a reputation of a Police Dog. A slightly different character, Adolf Hitler loved his bitch not only for her germanness.
Without knowing the rules of the game and naming its numbered players it is very difficult to understand what, actually, is going on. I don't want to name here anybody, but the money producing breeding, seems, start with some breeding and ends in Rescue Centers. It doesn't matter, how much dog costs, offspring of titled parents runs loose along the streets in Dubai as a pack of strays because their owners decided to get rid of the zoo. In general, it is one industry where benefit not only mass production breeders, but vets, trainers, rescue groups, groomers and devil knows who else. A "second hand dog" very often resides in Police, the Police, in fact, has a priviledge of tasting the cream, and good puppies from Rescue Centers make excellent Police dogs. Dog is a luxury item many cannot afford to get otherwise than through RC, in any case, Dog Rescue organizations provide you with such an excellent choice through numerous sites, that, very well, by looking at those photographs a possible pet owner starts to think of a designer dog... The most expensive dogs are sold via Internet Red Tibetan Mastiff: 'Most expensive' dog sold for nearly £1m | Daily Mail Online as well as the industrial waste - "non-pedigrees" find a customer in generous public. The situation varies depending on the country, but, principally, everywhere in the world works one and the same machine, it couldn't have been otherwise, because dog breeding business and dog rescue wouldn't be International in this case. Imagine, somebody puts a stop to all this doggy misery... How many jobs it would be lost?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> It can be kind of a big thing, Chip.
> 
> It bothers me a lot to see people say things like, "I bought my last dog, but I know better now." There's nothing to feel bad about. There's not a thing wrong, morally, with not rescuing.


I don't know ... that is just as confusing to me as my friends unsolicited apologies for buying a "Breeder Puppy." 

Had I done "all" "Breeder" or all "Rescue" ... Breeder I'd only have had Gunther American Band Dog and Hedi and Struddell (Boxers.) A dog in need (Boxer/APBT) Stewie, led me to Boxers. Boxers were not on my horizon??? And Rocky OS WL GSD was most certainly not on my horizon??

But for me Stewie (APBT/Boxer) which led me to "Boxers."  And Rocky OS WL GSD both were "life changing dogs for me!" I never would have looked at either Boxers or GSD's ... if I did breeder only?? Purely Pit Derivatives were my thing. I never would have had my Struddel or Hedi (Boxers) or Rocky GSD if I did "mixed" Breed rescues "only." I've enjoyed the life I've had with my dogs because I am flexible. 

I'm more of a "whatever dog works for you and wherever it came from is fine by me kinda guy ... course there is the whole BYB breeder thing but that's another story.  

Heck if our local shelter happened to have a "Dogo Argentino," ... I'm there! Aww well if everyone were reasonable ... the world would be a pretty boring place.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

WembleyDogsUK said:


> That was political, because Alsatian has a reputation of a Police Dog. A slightly different character, Adolf Hitler loved his bitch not only for her germanness.


What on earth are you babbling about? The VP of the U.S. bought a GSD puppy because they've always had that breed and wanted one. The reason one was bought over rescued is only really known to Joe Biden and his family. As far as why they bought from that breeder, who is no more than a puppy mill, is that an aide did the research...poorly. But politics had nothing to do with that family buying a GSD.

And did you really just compare Joe Biden to Adolf Hitler?

Some people's children.....:headbang:


----------

